# how many females have reptiles



## WomaPythons (Apr 20, 2009)

i have found with all girls i talk 2 they hate reptiles but there seems 2 be alot of ladys on this site can the females tel me what herps they have...


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 2 SW Carpet Pythons and 2 Stimsons Pythons. Next on the wish list is a BHP and a Woma


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 20, 2009)

I only have a bluey right now. Hopefully getting my bredli real soon.

I was never really into reptiles until my partner kept telling me he really wanted a snake. So for his birthday last year I bought him an enclosure and drove his lazy a$$ down to the breeder he'd been talking to. Since then I've fallen completely inlove with them.


----------



## Andie (Apr 20, 2009)

I have longneck turtle. I wanted one since I did an assignment on them in grade 5. I finally got one when I was 20.

I am getting 2 pygmy dragons soon!

I would like to have a snake but it would mean rehoming my mum.


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 20, 2009)

least there is sum ladys out there


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 2 macs, 1 bredli, 2 jungles and a diamond, I've always loved reptiles and fish etc. Not keen on spiders, any other animal I'm fine with.


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 20, 2009)

i used 2 love my tropical fish 2......but i found my love for reptiles and sold all my fish......i am fillin those tanks up with snakes i cant wait till all my little babys r old enuf 2 breed..oh i hate spiders 2


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

I have....2 Bredli 4 Coastals, 1 Jungle, 8 Blue-Tongues, 1 Frilled Neck, 4 Geckos and 1 Saltwater Croc 

(and 6 rats and 2 black moors)


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 20, 2009)

Womapythons; same here, I was breeding a lot of siamese fighters especially, but most of my fish are gone now. I've noticed a lot of people seem to go from fish to reptiles.
ShnakeyGirl: I would LOVE to have a croc, very jealous.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 'little collection'
And also snake catch and relocate all types 
even the hottie venomous ones, that make some blokes scream lift their shirts up and run away ...


----------



## m.punja (Apr 20, 2009)

My gf keeps reps now. She has a collett and a port mac, im going to see about getting her a pair of adult jungles when I got some cash.


----------



## euphorion (Apr 20, 2009)

you should start a poll with only ladies allowed to answer then.
eg, how many reps do you have?
a - 0-5
b - 5-10
c - 10-15
d - 15-20
c - 20 or more

hatchlings not included

i have a bredli, olive, het for albino darwins, mutliple coastal carpets, nine spotteds of different colour morphs etc, but with my bf we also have gtp's, another olive, more bredli coming, bearded dragons etc


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Apr 20, 2009)

i have two little thick tailed geckos, hopefully getting a bredli soon ;D


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 11 snakes & 2 blueys, getting another snake this afternoon... not stopping there either


----------



## Renagade (Apr 20, 2009)

2 snakes, 3 lizards


----------



## Sami66 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 1 Python. Don't think I am going to stop at one though. LOL I'm in Adelaide


----------



## euphorion (Apr 20, 2009)

well there are 24 soon to be 27 reos in the house at the moment... hehe


----------



## Jewly (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got a Stimson, a Children's, a Woma and a Bredli. I've also got a Central Bearded Dragon, 2 Pygmy Bearded Dragons and 2 Central Netteds. 

Would love to get a BHP but don't have the room.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Apr 20, 2009)

i have 2 olive pythons, a BHP, a darwin carpet and 2 boyds forest dragons. AND I LUV EM ALL..


----------



## kandi (Apr 20, 2009)

stimmie
childrens
woma
2 hypos coastals
1 coastal


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a jungle 

My wishlist is: an Rbb, a bredli and a bhp and a olive 

Oh, and more jungles, cause they're the best snake in the world (Mine is anyway).


----------



## Amanda2008 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 2 carpets, 1 bredlii, 1 Jungle, 1 darwin, 2 mackies, 1 stimpson, 1 diamond, 2 pygmy bearded dragons. 1 inland bearded dragon, 1 central bearded bragon and 2 turtles


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a Coastal Carpet Python and a Central Bearded Dragon, saving for a GTP too!


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi 

I keep Knobtail Geckos & Central Bearded Dragons,. & Various Pythons (But My Partner looks after the Pythons )

I would LOVE to get some Boyds & Angle Headed Dragons soon down the track


----------



## Lozza (Apr 20, 2009)

31 lizards, 28 pythons


----------



## dailyskin (Apr 20, 2009)

Love them! But I have to admit I only adore the ones I find 'cute' or elegant:

Beardies
Geckoes
Bredli
Diamonds
Jungles
Spotteds

I don't like BHPs or Womas or elapids as much, because of their head shape... I still *like* and appreciate them, but not snakes I would like to own...


----------



## koubee (Apr 20, 2009)

Love my snakeys.....

3 woma
2 darwins (het for albino)
4 Central Beardys
1 GTF
1 Rainforest Scorpian


----------



## jessb (Apr 20, 2009)

1 x Bredli and 1 x Stimsons. My 4yo daughter is also a big fan of snakes and can't wait to get her first Diamond.


----------



## Bella_20 (Apr 20, 2009)

I Have 2 little Thick Tailed Geckos


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I currently have 18.5 pythons (the half because my O/H and I share a trio) and 2 geckos.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 20, 2009)

After lightening the load I have 10 bearded dragons & 3 pythons


----------



## Ishah (Apr 20, 2009)

10 snakes, a beardie & 2 geckos


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 20, 2009)

7 lizards


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2009)

Some pythons, file snakes, a couple of turtles and some other bits and pieces.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 20, 2009)

6 pythons, 4 gex and 4 beardies,...with maybe 2 shingles on the way (fingers crossed)

boyfriend isnt that into the snakes but doesnt mind the beardies,...its funny, some of his male friends wont come thru the front door cos their terrified of our house, none of my female friends are that pathetic,...


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 20, 2009)

4 Beardies 
4 netteds
2 frogs


----------



## FAY (Apr 20, 2009)

I have quite a few.


----------



## spookadook (Apr 20, 2009)

I only have one gecko at the moment, but as soon as my flatmate goes i will be investing in a diamond python and a darwin python. But for the moment it will be Gecko's galore, once the new cages im making are done!!!


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 20, 2009)

7 pythons. My husband is the one who puts the brakes on.
I take a selection of my snakes to school to teach biology and find both male and female students equally fascinated. I've only had 2 ditzy girls not want to be in the room during the class. Interestingly, a couple of the 'toughest' boys have NOT been interested in getting near the animals.


----------



## candycaine (Apr 20, 2009)

My husband said 5 is my max limit that I can have at one time, sucks so if I want something different I have to sell some or swap some. he doesn't know this but I intend on keeping 2 hatchies this year teehee. and he did always say once we had no more cats I could exspand my collection. 

I have x1 BHP x2 Cape York Coastals and x2 Cape York Jungles


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 20, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> . My husband is the one who puts the brakes on.


Same here!(but working on it!)
I have 1 BHP and 1 hatchling diamond python.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 20, 2009)

haha, bf tried to put the brakes on, he used the excuse that we;ve run out of human room,...

so were moving in 2 weeks, and i have an extra 2 rooms to fill!


----------



## Minka (Apr 20, 2009)

I keep a bit of everything.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Apr 20, 2009)

Love my Reptiles 
Have quite a few Pythons & Monitors.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 20, 2009)

Me and my partner (female also) have 2 bredli, 2 blonde macs, a stimo, 5 pygmy bearded dragons, 2 marbled velvet geckos two short necks turtles and two long neck turtles. And just you wait till the expo in castle hill. There all very much loved.


----------



## ravan (Apr 20, 2009)

i have a jungle, 2 carpets, 2 boyds and a beardie 
and probably going to get a male jungle to go with my female quite soon 

and thats not counting my partners animals... which are technically half mine 
hehe


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 3 bearded dragons, 7 green tree frogs, 2 marbled velvet gekos, and a bredli.

My fiance has put the breaks on also. I had to promise that when I got the geckos he said I wasn't allowed to have anymore different species of animal. It doesn't mean I can't get a boyfriend for my bredli girl, or keep any of the gecko babies and beardy babies when they hatch hehehehe He doesn't know what's gunna hit him!! 

Most people usually ask me if they're my fiances, or if he was the one who got me into them. He's not a huge fan of all the herps. He wont touch any of the animals by choice (used to run away when I had the beardies and snakey out), but I've let snakey slide over to him and he's let me do it a couple of times now.


----------



## jezzabel (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 2 costals and 3 bearded dragons- 
snakes and dragons agree- cats suck


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 20, 2009)

> Most people usually ask me if they're my fiances,


Same, usually followed by "uh, i wouldnt have picked you as a snake person..."


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 3 Marbled Geckos, 1 Eastern Beardy and a hatchy Childrens Python


----------



## Rach85 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ive got a stimsons python and am getting a hatchy carpet python on sunday. I hope to get some geckos or bluetounges too


----------



## Snake_Gal (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 3 Bredli, 2 BHP, 2 Beardies, 2 Blueys
I'm hoping to also provide home for GTP's and other pythons aswell. 
HAHA, I reckon if I ever have the space I'll have at least one of everything


----------



## kakariki (Apr 20, 2009)

2 X Bredli, 1 Coastal, 1 Jungle, 1 Murray Darling, 1 Beardie, 2 Tawny Dragons, Tarantula, scorpions...and more to come, lol.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 20, 2009)

moi


----------



## itbites (Apr 20, 2009)

6 pythons 6 gex 1 goanna & a whole bunch of lizards/dragons..

At one stage I had a freshy as well  

Will def get another in the future...


----------



## Isabel (Apr 20, 2009)

one lovely little baby stimmi...but that wont be all. just wait until i actually ahve money to spend!

...i'll put medusa to shame


----------



## Trouble (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, most women are weird like that :lol: Us herp keeping women are just awesome! 

I currently keep - 3 snakes (spotted, bredli & coastal) , 2 blue tongues, and a robust velvet gecko. soon I will have 2 bearded dragons (just got to hurry up with a few things)


----------



## melgalea (Apr 20, 2009)

hi there, i am 27 female from brisbane. lol. sounds like a dating site. hehe. 
my name is mel, short for melissa. my old username use to be melgalea, so some of u might remember me. lol
i currently keep junles, bredlis, carpets, diamonds, spencer monitor, beardies and turtles. 
cheers. 
mel


----------



## poguebono (Apr 20, 2009)

2 Stimsons


----------



## lauren87 (Apr 20, 2009)

2 jungles and 2 bearded dragons


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 11 snakes and a lizard, and I do wildlife rescue and care for the reptiles. I love them  Not everyone's cuppa tea, and even my hubby won't handle my big fellas. I have been told it's not lady-like to have reptiles, burp, fart and whatever but who cares. This is me 

I have often attended snake call outs to find grown men awaiting a snakecatcher and they say, "I didn't know they were sending a girl out." hehe


----------



## Noongato (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a BHP, EWD, 2 shingles and had a BTS. I also have pet rats, rabbits, mice, spiders, scorpions etc etc etc.

Mind you alot of people wouldnt say im much of a "lady"


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

30 pythons, Turtles x 6, Central Beardies x 4, Southern Angle headed dragons x 4, Pygmy Beardies x 2, Blue Tongue x 1 and the latest addition GTP's


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 20, 2009)

1 Diamond, 1 water python, 4 Ackies, 2 EWD, 1 golden-tail geckos

and so so many more to come.

none of my friends like herps. my bf does and has 7 netteds, and 2 beardies.

but yeah ppl think im strange when i tell them what i have!


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

_oops i forgot 4 EWD as well_


----------



## daniel1234 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm Dans wife, Vicki and I am as involved as he is. I convinced him to get some of the reptiles we have now. I hold all regularly. I like to tease all the females in the family, especially the inlaw. I love them all.


----------



## touchofgold (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 2 Frillies and 2 Albino Darwins... and a pair of roughies on my wish list! I have to say that as intrigueing as my reptiles are to visitors it's mostly the blokes that shy away from them!


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 20, 2009)

After selling quite a bit I have womas, heaps of diff anteresia and heaps of diff morelia and blueys. 

And they are all MINE


----------



## palmej (Apr 20, 2009)

i have one beardy, one stimson and two ackies =]
i love reptiles and any other animal really


----------



## HerpDr (Apr 20, 2009)

I have bredli, water pythons, woma's, jungles, childreni, coastals, blue tongues and EWD's, about 15 all up. Great to see som many girls with reptiles.


----------



## candycaine (Apr 21, 2009)

man I envy you girls that are alound to own more then 5 lol I would have a hundred if I could but maybe I would try to push 20 first lol maybe sneak in some hatchies each year hey atlease I'm not spending the cash to buy more right lol. you girls are so lucky with partners that enjoy the hobby just as much as yourselves and will allow a flexable amount....


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 21, 2009)

If you want more, get more. You don't have to ask for permission. I'm assuming since you're married, you're old enough to make your own decisions.


----------



## cemspec (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi I have 3 x blonde macs, 2 x M Darlings, 1 x woma with maybe another on the way if I can track down a girl. Thats all I am allowed at the moment.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 21, 2009)

candycaine said:


> man I envy you girls that are alound to own more then 5 lol I would have a hundred if I could


That's the good part about being single - I can buy whatever I want, it's my money 
Although Nana says I'll "never get a good boyfriend with all those snakes" :lol:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 21, 2009)

lol lozza. you cant make that stuff up.


Will


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 21, 2009)

hahaha it's funny reading some of the comments!
We have currently run out of physical room, ALTHOUGH we've rearranged the lounge room AND the herp room a few times to fit more in hehehe!

It was my partner who introduced me to his gorgeous girl Miss Erwin, a beautiful diamond and since then I'm the one who's gone berzerk!!!!

I now only have 3 maccies, a coastal and 3 stimmis as I sold 3 of my maccies BUT we also have 4 diamonds, 2 jungles and 1bhp with another on the way!

We have a HUGE list of future purchases BUT first.... we need a new house with a HUGE titan shed hahahaha!!

I LOVE MY REPS and wouldn't have it any other way but alot of my family aren't too keen on the idea but that's their problem!


----------



## becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Olive, Bredli's, children, BHP's, Albino's, Het


----------



## della91 (Apr 21, 2009)

3 snakes(bhp), 5 lizards (beardies)


----------



## lillylizard (Apr 21, 2009)

2 Jungles, 2 BHP's, 2 Darwin Hets, 1 Albino Darwin, I GTP, 2 Diamonds, 3 Stimmies, 1 Olive, 2 Red Bellies, 1 Beardie and 1 Djarra and 2 Topaz womas on the way.

Cheers


----------



## ashleigh93 (Apr 22, 2009)

*hi*

hi, well i am a 15 year old female and i have 5 darwin carpets, waters, olives,spotteds, black heads , turtles, and lizzards


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 22, 2009)

candycaine said:


> man I envy you girls that are alound to own more then 5 lol I would have a hundred if I could but maybe I would try to push 20 first lol maybe sneak in some hatchies each year hey atlease I'm not spending the cash to buy more right lol. you girls are so lucky with partners that enjoy the hobby just as much as yourselves and will allow a flexable amount....


 

I wouldn't bet on the lucky partner thing, my partner of 5 years who I've just left, is absoloutely petrified of snakes, to the point, I was given my own snake room that he would refuse to enter.... Which imo was great


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 22, 2009)

I need to find a girl that is keen on snakes I think.....


----------



## woosang (Apr 22, 2009)

I have two DIamond/Carpet pythons awaitng me to pick them up. have always loved them the Husband is not so keen....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2009)

You know, i saw your name as the last poster and just assumed you were sharing your collection like all the other girls  :lol: Nevermind Ivon, there's plenty of girls in Gladstone with snakes too.....some people refer to them as chicks with....ummm....how's the weather? :lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 22, 2009)

Kersten said:


> You know, i saw your name as the last poster and just assumed you were sharing your collection like all the other girls  :lol: Nevermind Ivon, there's plenty of girls in Gladstone with snakes too.....some people refer to them as chicks with....ummm....how's the weather? :lol:


 
that helps....


----------



## woosang (Apr 22, 2009)

Kersten said:


> You know, i saw your name as the last poster and just assumed you were sharing your collection like all the other girls  :lol: Nevermind Ivon, there's plenty of girls in Gladstone with snakes too.....some people refer to them as chicks with....ummm....how's the weather? :lol:




Huh???


----------



## pythoness (Apr 22, 2009)

9 snakes, 3 dragons and a bluey.


----------



## ravan (Apr 22, 2009)

Kersten said:


> You know, i saw your name as the last poster and just assumed you were sharing your collection like all the other girls  :lol: Nevermind Ivon, there's plenty of girls in Gladstone with snakes too.....some people refer to them as chicks with....ummm....how's the weather? :lol:



bahahhaha!


----------



## Bob2 (Apr 22, 2009)

20+.
Pythons, a croc and a dwarf bearded dragon. I haven't come across too many chicks in real life that keep reptiles though, mostly guys.


----------



## Slytherin (Apr 22, 2009)

I have Snakey and he's the love of my life!


----------



## book (Apr 22, 2009)

I keep Water Skinks, Blue Tongues and Ackies. More lizards planned as I can make room.


----------



## Danielle-S (Apr 22, 2009)

As my signature states, I keep 3 blue tongues and 2 bredlis. My husband wanted a snake for years, but I only gave in to his requests this year. It wasnt a fear thing, it was a $$$ thing. Well I went ahead and got 1 bredli, fell in love so quickly, had to get another.


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 22, 2009)

I have 2 diamonds. I have in the past had bearded dragons, cental netted dragon and some geckos.
I have always loved reptiles. My partner is actually the one who is a bit nervous about my snakes.
oh and I like spiders, used to have them too. And some scorpions.


----------



## tadpoles (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm an adelaideian, born and bred, and have never lived anywhere else. Also 100% female and not feral, fat, ugly, stupid ect.
I've got 2 bearded dragons plus 14 of there babies(currently looking for homes), 2 peninsular dragons, 1 jungle python, 4 barking geckos, 1 southern spiny tailed gecko, 7 perons tree frogs, 8 brown tree frogs, 1 baby unknown, believed to be a G&G bell frog a few other local frogs... plus some insects.....

I actually find some, ok lots of guys are put off by the fact i've got herps (after i explain to them its not an STD:lol they seem weirded out by the fact its not just 1 but almost a room full. and that i actually know how to look after them. and that i'm not scared of bugs. You guys seem to think all females can't handle a spider, why?

we should start a dating site for herpers, the sa herp meet isn't what u would call the place to pick up


----------



## Slytherin (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread could be the 'casing out the likely prospects' thread ...LOL! :lol:


----------



## jemnesa (Apr 22, 2009)

two macs for me but they are shared and just like the kids they are only....... dads when they misbehave 
would love a BHP if only....... we didnt have a need to eat on a daily basis


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 22, 2009)

bring on the sa chicks least there is sum out there


----------



## Australis (Apr 22, 2009)

tadpoles said:


> You guys seem to think all females can't handle a spider, why?



Mostly because of their fragile nature.


----------



## tadpoles (Apr 22, 2009)

the girl or the spider?


----------



## donut (Apr 23, 2009)

I have 1 coastal, 1 murray shortneck turle and 2 beardies

Tricia


----------



## sigridshurte (Apr 23, 2009)

i got 2 jungles and 1 coastal


----------



## taylor111 (Apr 23, 2009)

**** thats cooliezzzz!


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 23, 2009)

this thread rly kickd off


----------



## v_various (Apr 24, 2009)

well, most of the members of the reptile club are girls, in my area. We even have pot-lucks.

I keep two corns, a spotted python, and a boa constrictor. My friend Dave kept making fun of me for having small snakes, I had to get a big one so he could stop parading his bull snake in front of me saying "whoooo's the size Queen? I AM!"


----------



## Koula (Apr 24, 2009)

I keep a Maccie and a Murray Darling python.


----------



## cleopatra2285 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I have 3 Coastal Carpet's - 2 female, 1 male & 2 Male Diamond x Carpet's.
They are my babies, i love you so much.

P.S anybody with a coastal carpet male, willing to breed next season give me a PM / Central Coast, Newcastle region. 

Cheer's
Bec


----------



## SnapKitten (Apr 24, 2009)

*chicks and herps*

Well I'm female but I'd know about the lady part.....:lol:

I have three all up, one Macquarie river Short neck turtle, one Jungle python and one bearded dragon. I want to add to this sooner or later with maybe a rough scaled python, a Bredli, some Ackie's and another turtle. But it's a workin progress.  Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Amberoo (Apr 25, 2009)

I have an Olive and a Bredli


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 25, 2009)

AGREED 

"I actually find some, ok lots of guys are put off by the fact i've got herps"


----------

